# Oversized club heads - are they limiting me?



## StuartCrees (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

As the topic says.. 

Long story short, I've been playing properly for almost 2 years (been playing all my life but playing once to three times a week now) and about 7/8 months ago I purchased the TM AeroBurner HL Irons. 

I got my handicap of 20 around a year ago and my scores are dropping all the time. I've been shooting in the low 80's recently. 

I loved the clubs at first because they were so fat and forgiving, they helped me with control. But now I'm getting better all the time and I finally feel confident hitting my irons, I almost feel like they're limiting me a bit. My 5 Iron for example is so fat it's almost like a hybrid. Do you think this will limit my game?

For example when I'm in between my PW and 56, I feel that my PW is so fat it's not allowing me to play the shot I want and the sight of it almost puts me off now. 

I mean is this a thing? Has anyone else had the same experience? I'm obviously not looking at buying blades (though I have hit some well), but I think I'd almost be better off suited to some clubs with thinner heads. I just don't know if it's worth it or what would be suitable. 

I know it's quite a vague question but any advice/personal experiences would be nice to hear.

Thanks


----------



## Coffey (Apr 10, 2017)

What do you think would improve if you changed your clubs? Are you looking for more control? Lower ball flight?

I can't find any details on the lofts of the HL version but the normal Aeroburner irons are extremely strong lofts, the PW is 43 degrees. I can imagine that there is a massive difference between the loft of your 56 and your pw.

Why does having a bigger club head limit you? is it just the looks that you no longer like?

I personally do not think they will limit you as they are still quality irons. You may need to add a wedge in there to fill the gap between the pw and the 56 and that will give you a few more options.


----------



## StuartCrees (Apr 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			What do you think would improve if you changed your clubs? Are you looking for more control? Lower ball flight?

I can't find any details on the lofts of the HL version but the normal Aeroburner irons are extremely strong lofts, the PW is 43 degrees. I can imagine that there is a massive difference between the loft of your 56 and your pw.

Why does having a bigger club head limit you? is it just the looks that you no longer like?

I personally do not think they will limit you as they are still quality irons. You may need to add a wedge in there to fill the gap between the pw and the 56 and that will give you a few more options.
		
Click to expand...

I feel like I need something a bit more 'choppy' if that makes any sense. It's hard to take divots sometimes too. I feel like there's too much surface area of club hitting the ground.. it's kind of hard to explain. And yes I also don't like the visual aspect either, but I guess that's just personal preference


----------



## Huwey12 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ive just gone the other way to Ping 15s, same looking type of of iron
They just go straight. With the aero burners you're probably losing workability. Is this the reason you're looking to change?
I would say tread carefully changing to a more tour type iron set, we have a 9 capper who tried this and soon sold them and went back to his Pings
.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 10, 2017)

if you fallen out of confidence with the look & you got the $'s to change then no reason not to 

will the current clubs hinder progress - well only if that's firmly in the head

no real reason other than mental that the more real estate in the club head through the whole bag will stop improvement though it's true chunky wedges make more advanced swing techniques a tad more difficult

the bigger heads for sure nothing to do with not taking divots though that's purely down to swing motion technique not club head design

thing is though smaller heads will give a less forgiveness to any even tad off center strikes

only ways to find out is to audition a range of irons on a launch monitor (against your current irons) & iron designs that sit between the kinda super game improvement you have now to out and out blade type design - so with the mid type size heads you still able to have some help on off center strikes without the super chunky size 

if in the test the current irons still come out best - no reason not to look at just changing the wedges to mid size design heads


----------

